# In search of a new top coat



## magosienne (Mar 14, 2011)

I currently own OPI's top coat, and i was very satisfied with it until recently. Lately i've been regrowing my nails and now they're long enough to wear polish. Two times already despite my patience and attention in polish application, my navy blue polish from China Glaze started cracking two days after, nothing i couldn't fix with a another coat of polish but it's very frustrating. So i decided i'd give up on this top coat, or at least would use it paired with another.

My favorite top coat is Colorfix from Mavala, it's stretchy so your polish can't chip. But it's extremely goopy and difficult to apply, and it takes a long time to dry. I'm not sure i want to buy another bottle.

Does anyone has a suggestion for a good top coat? My work doesn't admit nail polish so i don't look for a long lasting manicure, but i'd like to keep my nails intact for a few days.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 14, 2011)

I am loving Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Top Coat.  It dries super fast and really holds up.

Jeannine


----------



## Annelle (Mar 14, 2011)

Have you tried seche vite?  It's fairly popular and it's what I use now, but I don't have a whole lot of top coats, so I haven't really experimented with others to see how I like other brands.

It smells more like paint varnish than nail polish to me though (again not sure if all fast-dry top coats are like this or if it's just this particular brand)


----------



## Rolita (Mar 14, 2011)

I use Orly Sec n Dry...It is the best, any color looks extremely shiny under it, and it makes the color last about a week no chipping!


----------



## Rolita (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh I forgot to say, the Orly Sec n Dry also makes all of the nail polish coats dry super fast, it is a genius product.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 14, 2011)

Seche Vite. SH Ultra Fast Mega Glossy (not sure of the exact name, but that's the gist.)


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 15, 2011)

My all time favorite is Seche Vite. It's high gloss and fast drying. This one is a bit on the thicker side, so thinner will be need when you get down to the last third of the bottle or so. Also, apply it to kinda-wet polish, otherwise it has a tendency to peel the corners of your polish while it shrinks.

For when I'm doing nail art and I apply the top coat to already dry polish, I like CND's Speedey which is also a dry fast top coat, but isn't as thick as Seche Vite and doesn't have as much shine. Hate the brushes on CND products though, other than that, love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## e.lix.abeth. (Mar 15, 2011)

I just found out about Seche Vite, and I'm already in love with it. I've used Sephora by OPI's, and a few other topcoats before Seche Vite, and I wish i could have known about it sooner!


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with most of you guys, Seche Vite is a really good top coat.


----------



## prettygurl25 (Mar 15, 2011)

Where would I buy this top coat at. Because I went on the site and you can't order anything online

 



> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My all time favorite is Seche Vite. It's high gloss and fast drying. This one is a bit on the thicker side, so thinner will be need when you get down to the last third of the bottle or so. Also, apply it to kinda-wet polish, otherwise it has a tendency to peel the corners of your polish while it shrinks.
> 
> For when I'm doing nail art and I apply the top coat to already dry polish, I like CND's Speedey which is also a dry fast top coat, but isn't as thick as Seche Vite and doesn't have as much shine. Have the brushes on CND products though, other than that, love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 15, 2011)

> Where would I buy this top coat at. Because I went on the site and you can't order anything online
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 Sally Beauty Supply.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 15, 2011)

You can also get it at Walgreens/CVS/Target/etc.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 15, 2011)

I got my Seche Vite at transdesign.com for $4.20, they also have it on 8ty8beauty.com for $4.25


----------



## prettygurl25 (Mar 28, 2011)

I went to walgreens here in chicago and they don't have it. But I do know where sallys beauty supply is out here so I will try there.

 



> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can also get it at Walgreens/CVS/Target/etc.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 28, 2011)

The entire Seche line is also at ULTA and Beauty Brands


----------



## Lynne James (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear the OPI let you down.  Mine has always been great ... I wonder if the are changing their formula?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## posiepolish (Mar 30, 2011)

I like Seche Vite and INM Out the Door.


----------



## dropoffradar (Apr 3, 2011)

Seche Vite for me. Makes my nails look and feel like glass  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The smell is quite strong though, lol. But thats nothing to make me stop using it.


----------



## serpentinasolis (Apr 3, 2011)

Sally Hansen Mega Shine Extended Wear Top Coat - I used to use Seche all the time but really don't like how thick it goes on. This Sally Hansen one is awesomely shiny and gives great wear.


----------

